# newbie question - outdoor grow with coco coir



## chucker8 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi all, I'm new to growing and had a question I hope to get some help with.

A few months back a friend gave me a few seedlings that were in small plastic cups. I began researching on how to take care of them. I learned a lot from youtube, so I created my a new medium to transplant the seedlings to - coco coir and perlite. I buffered the coco using Cal-mag and began feeding the Coco Canna A and B products. 
Being new to all of this I later learned that the coco medium and liquid nutrients are more designed for hydro/indoor growing ?
I am strictly outdoor planting.

So for a few weeks I fed the liquid nutrients to the plants in the back yard (in 3 gallon containers). Just a few days ago I transplanted into new 5 gallon containers using a mix of 33% coco, 33% perlite, and 33% horse manure (aged).

My question is, do I still continue to feed the liquid nutrients? Or should I stop because there's now manure in there. Also, I read the rainwater is bad for coco plants since it will flush out the nutrients. Is this still the case?

Thanks for any advice/feedback!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 17, 2020)

welcome aboard chucker8---lots of information here on soil mixes---may i suggest staying away from advice on youtube just cause you have a 50/50 chance on getting bad info---in my experience a straight coco medium does best on a drip system---and a heavy rain OD could flush the nutes if you were in straight coco---the manure quality is relevant to whether you should be adding additional nutes right now---i would let them settle in to their new pots for a week---just plain h2o if they need a drink---check the ph level and get an NPK soil test kit before before feeding again


----------



## chucker8 (Jun 18, 2020)

great, thankyou. I've been checking the PH and its pretty high (alkaline) - approx 7.5. 
I can alter the ph of the water I give them - but I'm concerned the ph down product I have will harm the good bacteria in the manure?


----------



## chucker8 (Jun 18, 2020)

here's some pics. this is 4 days after being transplanted to the coco/perlite/manure mix


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 18, 2020)

Nah,I don't think or know pH down to effect anything but the pH of the water.ive used chicken waste and pH down and had no problems.but it's always good to be thinking ahead and being sure what we're putting into our girls won't kill em.they look gorgeous bro, happy growing bro.check my current grow journal here it's called (Back in the saddle again) any and all questions are welcome.


----------



## fellowsped (Jun 18, 2020)

Keep an eye out for Cal/mag issues that was one of my issues when using coco coir products. Looks like they're doing good though for now. Keep up the good work. Just adjust your ph of your water down to like 6. Should help it get pulled down into the proper range.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 18, 2020)

nice pics---Earth Juice "Natural Down" main ingredient is citric acid and Humbolt Nutrients "Flavorful" are a couple organic ph downs that will not harm your mico colony---looks like you need a larger pot for that plant---what's up with the stake---do you have gale force winds in your area---also---terracotta pots tend to dry out plants very quickly by sucking the moisture out of the soil doubling your watering routine---if that were my plant i would top it


----------



## tastyness (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi there- congrats on joining the grower ranks. It's the best pastime ever. 
I grow outside in pots in coco/perlite 50/50 mix and my plants do great.  (check my insta for pics I haven't posted here in a while)
you'll need to keep an eye on magnesium (coco) - I use epsom salts in water/food to keep them happy.
And I used the Canna products this year for the first time.  If you've got Canna Coco A/B just keep feeding them and adjust according to the weekly chart when you "flip" to flower.  I usually change the food a few days after I start to see pre-flowers outside.  
I added the Canna Boost product this run and visually it appeared to really bulk up the harvest- it's a bit pricey though. I wasn't able to do any 1-1 comparison (with or without Boost) to see but I will be using a bottle for next run as well.
I like that the Canna has one formula for the whole grow and they aren't owned by Monsanto so that's another point in their favor.  
If you've got anymore coco questions lemme know- it's all I grow in.  

@igrowpot.ca is where you'll find pics


----------

